# New Job!



## couturesista (Sep 1, 2009)

I  was hired to work @ Sephora!! I'm tooooooo excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















I really wanted this position. I decided to devote all my time and energy to developing a career in the beauty industry and I figured this would be a great company to  grow with. I took a HUGE pay cut but, I think in the end it will be worth it, hey if I go hungry or homeless at least I can take up shelter in the MUFE section of the store!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2009)

congratulations X


----------



## couturesista (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats babe so happy for you I long to work there I was offered a job there but I no longer live near it wahhhh so sadly I couldn't


----------



## makeba (Sep 1, 2009)

congratulations!!. if its what you were wishing for then its meant to be!!! the beauty industry is sooo wide and people always want the best makeup, best advice etc so make it work! who knows maybe we will see you as a Senior Makeup Artist. whew! doesnt that title sound sooo you! be blessed!
ummm aint it time to do another fotd!!


----------



## kariii (Sep 1, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## n_c (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats lady!!! They are lucky to have your pretty face in the place!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats girl!!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 1, 2009)

good for you!


----------



## couturesista (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all sooo much. I owe the courage I had to apply to all of you here @ Specktra. The Director said it was my passion for the industry that won her over and that theres definitely growth potential if I work hard.

Yes, Makeba, oh that would be something, I'm aiming high!  I most definitely will be posting more FOTDs.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 1, 2009)

So happy youre one step closer to the dream... actually youre living it - yay, you!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 1, 2009)

,yay!


----------



## prettysecrets (Sep 1, 2009)

Go Girl!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## belle89 (Sep 1, 2009)

Aw, that's awesome! Congrats! I see you're in Baltimore. I love the Sephy in Towson. Now that I'm back at school, I always find my way to it lol.


----------



## SpaJeweler (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I was hired to work @ Sephora!! I'm tooooooo excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















I really wanted this position. I decided to devote all my time and energy to developing a career in the beauty industry and I figured this would be a great company to grow with. I took a HUGE pay cut but, I think in the end it will be worth it, hey if I go hungry or homeless at least I can take up shelter in the MUFE section of the store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Congratulations!  Your passion will take you far.  Keep us posted. Good luck!!!

Spa Jeweler


----------

